
Apple Finally Figures Out A Way To Get An iAd In My Face: An iAd App - kylelibra
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/05/apple-iad-app/
======
siglesias
A free and constantly updated gallery of professionally designed ads is
nothing to scoff at, especially for creative professionals.

------
emil0r
The effect iAds so far has had on me is to buy the Pro version just to get rid
of the ads. Too invasive and they keep drawing my eyeballs to them and gets in
the way of using the app. Probably not what Apple had in mind, but the
developers are probably happy.

~~~
duskwuff
iAd Gallery Pro, now with fewer ads?

------
swombat
I Fucking Hate It When People Write Headlines Like That, Especially When They
Have Lots Of Short Words.

~~~
siglesias
And articles written in a stilted style peppered with sentences that begin
with And and But.

